# places selling invertebrates



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

i like making lists:smile:

here are some places that sell invertebrates that i know of lol
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
Tarantulabarn Home Page
Tarantula-shop.com
Home page.htm
Shop online for Invert Supplies, Livefood, Equipment, Tarantulas & Scorpions
Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
Worldwide Butterflies
Snail Shop
Cornish Crispa Co.
Virginia Cheeseman
the-invertebrate-shop.vstore.ca
BugsDirectUK.com - breeders and suppliers of exotic insects
Coleoptera : Home Page
www.faunology.co.uk
Home

eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace !!!

thats all i can think of
enjoy8)
:grin1:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

oopss lol can a mod move this to the inverts section:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the invertrate shop is shut down I think


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if you want to buy ants this sites unreal

ANTSTORE - Ameisenshop - Ameisen - Formicarien


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow yeah we need more ant sites about haha

isnt it invertapet thats shut down?? i try to get on theyre site and it says it cannot display it
:grin1:


----------

